# Finding a new job after 50



## Zac495 (May 13, 2012)

DH lost his job - he's in HR and training.
He's been looking for 4 months - quite a few interviews. This is why I've been pretty absent from the boards.

He'd be mad I was writing about it, but at this point I really thought it was the right thing to do for 2 reasons (and he won't know anyway)

1 - Anyone with any ideas or leads in the PA (Philadelphia) area - even if you are on linked in and connected with a place that might be in the area somehow - if you would pm me, I'll give you his name and have him "friend" you on linked in.

2 - How do I keep from losing my mind as the soul bread winner right now?

THANKS friends.
Ellen


----------



## chellej (May 13, 2012)

Ellen

So sorry to hear this.  I can't help other than to say hang in there. DH went through this a number of years ago and it is so hard on him to get all the rejection letters and no offers after interviews.  Hang in there, the right match will come up and it may be even better than what he was doing before.

 You seem like an optimistic type of person and that is very important to stay that way to hold things together, it is easy to get pulled into the negitivity and depression that he may go through.

my DH even went through a period when he felt we would be better off collecting the insurance money and he attempted suicide, fortunately he was not sucessful.  Now 10 years later, life is soooo much better...

Hang in there....((hugs))


----------



## siesta (May 13, 2012)

Deleted--------


----------



## suesam (May 13, 2012)

Ellen,
Just want to give you a virtual hug from Iowa. Have no advice regarding job hunting but want to remind you to take care of yourself and treasure your awesome family.  Having a job crisis myself at the moment and keep telling myself as long as my kids  are ok everything will be fine! Chocolate and red wine seem to help as well. 

I always try to exercise my way through stress....walking and talking with a friend is a great way to get a little dose of cheap therapy 
Have a fantastic Mother's Day Ellen! 

Sue


----------



## am1 (May 13, 2012)

Starting your own business or consulting are two areas where age can be a benefit.  

Maybe he can look in other cities.  

Best of luck.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2012)

At his age, everyone thinks their life is pretty fixed and the path does not or will not change. And after almost 30 years of employment, a sudden and unplanned termination of his employment is a major ripple.

There are many daytime support groups in the PHL area for people in his situation. A daily routine and social links are important for everyone, but men tend to be more isolated after employment ends. His former co-workers will NOT be calling or including him in golf or other social events. There success record is MUCH higher than those going solo - but most employed only go to practice interviewing skills, resume writing classes, and cheerleading the others after floundering for months or years - unemployed or under-employed.

Suggest he join a gym - not the one near his former worksite - going during the early AM hours or evening hours when the working population will also be there. 

Volunteer where the retired do (not where the unemployed are networking) - after all they still have some contacts in workplaces (Boy Scouts, SBA, Habitat for Humanity, Red Cross, Little League, etc).

Work for an (professional) temp agency in ANY type or length of job.

So, he should get up and OUT of the house on a set (working person's) schedule. Dress for work as you never know who you are talking to. Get a good haircut and DYE the grey out  ....  lose those love handles .... clean out the closet of "old" ties, shirts, colors, bad shoes and suits. Wash & wax the car; clean out the trunk and back seat.

It is amazing how a job happens when you are not begging or looking or whinning or mope'ing or acting desperate.


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2012)

am1 said:


> Starting your own business or consulting are two areas where age can be a benefit.
> 
> Maybe he can look in other cities.
> 
> Best of luck.


 
If something like that happened to me, I think I'd be looking at something in this direction.  Even pulling retirement funds to make it work.  However, the risk is huge.

Good luck to the OP in their situation.


----------



## Zac495 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the responses so far. The chocolate is a good idea, Sue, but I prefer white wine. I’ve been running a lot – and he has too. 

I did make him dye his hair and we are now talking of just this , Linda, going out and helping those in need. Oh - and he lost 20 pounds from stress so there are no love handles. I like the idea of cleaning the car - my car too!  It’s true no one is calling him. He sits in the house all day applying for jobs. 

We talked about a business but with 4 kids for me to support (his ex has been on welfare for years so I take care of his two kids as well as ours) we can't risk it - 2 in college - 2 more coming up. 
Chellij – wow – so glad your husband is okay. 
Siesta – He’s even applied to grocery stores and been turned down. Very frustrating but he’s not giving up. 
I really hope one of these jobs comes through - he has two on the line ... but I don't want to set myself up for another fall like after the last few great interviews and then rejections.

I really appreciate the posts so much.
Ellen


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> ....I did make him dye his hair and we are now talking of just this , Linda, going out and helping those in need. Oh - and he lost 20 pounds from stress so there are no love handles. I like the idea of cleaning the car - my car too!  It’s true no one is calling him. He sits in the house all day applying for jobs....



Stress is NOT good for job hunting. The gym and a regular exercise routine is an antidote for depression. Even working out in the yard will add sunlight and color to his skin - also good to combat depression. A regular routine (by NOT sitting in the house) is what he has done for years while having a job.

I have had MANY friends who retired - happy to retire, but after sleeping in for several months, eating at irregular hours, eating bad food, surfing the web for hours, etc  ----  they also became depressed.

One joined a gym to do water arobitics with the arthrisis sufferers (like himself), one does weekly volunteer work at the Boy Scout camp (and volunteers all summer 24-7 at the camp), play too much golf,  a GF who decided to remodel her home (IMHO, poorly - I said nothing), and one got into watching "IMUS in the Morning" in his PJs (I had to do an intervention on that one) --- he went back to work. Another goes to breakfast at a different diner. The ones with spouses - there is a long period of adjustment, too.


----------



## Paumavista (May 13, 2012)

*I'm unemployed right now too.....*

When I lost my job a year ago I went back to school (yes, it is costing us!) but I have 3 more classes till I have a liberal arts degree.

I also started volunteering; and I hope to eventually work my volunteer work at the school into a job.  I am in the elementary school four mornings a week...for just an hour after I drop my middle school kids off at their school.

I really like working with the kids and it gets me out of the house...meeting and talking to people every day (I haven't said anything about a job yet - I want to finish my degree) but I'll know lots of people by then.

A few years ago when we first moved here and I was looking for work I was VERY fustrated after months of interviews (which I thought were going well) BUT I never received a job offer - finally I decided to make sure I got the name and phone number of the main interviewer and follow up with a personal phone call if I didn't get the job - I was VERY clear that I wasn't upset or angry......I told them that I understood that I obviously was NOT the right candidate for this particular job but that I would appreciate any input as to my interview style, etc - how might I improve my eligibility for a future position....not only with their company but with ANY company?  I asked about my resume....but since my resume had gotten me an interview....it must have been ok....so there was something about the way I came across....I asked how I could improve; it was very enlightening and the people I called were very receptive and helpful (in most cases they felt I was overqualified and wouldn't be satisfied or fit in with the other employees).  

The first month I started making these phone calls I went on three interviews - I followed up and actually accepted one of the jobs by convincing the supervisor I was NOT overqualified and WANTED to be a receptionist.  With the other two jobs both managers called me back within the month with OTHER jobs they thought I would be better suited for!

I wish you good luck -


----------



## bogey21 (May 13, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Work for an (professional) temp agency in ANY type or length of job.



Fortunately, I was able to retire before the job market changed so dramatically, but if I were in my 50s, qualified, and out of work, I would seriously consider the (professional) temp agency route.  Advantages as I see it are current income and exposure.  

I recall that a high level guy I had to lay off years ago, because we had fazed out his operation, did this and eventually ended up doing very well.

George


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2012)

Has he considered substitute teaching?  I don't know about your state, but in CA you only have to have a BA to substitute - not a teaching credential.  It could be a good interim career for him and it pays a lot more than most temp jobs.  If he has math or science skills, he could be quite popular, because it's hard to find Subs who have the background to teach those classes.


----------



## funtime (May 13, 2012)

*More ideas!*

As an employment discrimination lawyer, I  unfortunately see this often.  Sometimes it really is a layoff and unfortunately sometimes it is age discrimination.   If he feels he has been the victim of age discrimination, he has 300 days to file a claim with the local office of the EEOC (www.EEOC.gov).  If he wants to look for an age discrimination lawyer he can look for one at:  (www.nela.org). Most give a free or inexpensive initial consultation.

I  have had one client who had been an HR professional and it took her two to three years of constantly applying in HR and nothing ever came up.  She eventually chose a new profession.  I represented another HR trainer and he never got his job back either and ended up a hotel concierege which he loves but at lesser pay.  Both were "seniors" and were victims of age discrimination.   

Unfortunately, your husband's area of expertise is in soft skills that are not that much in demand and there are a ton of applications for each and every HR or trainer position.

A couple of suggestions:

1.  Re looking for a job - hook up with a church sponsored job search group or a large group - 25 or more people - as that will give him a new peer group and help expand his contacts.

2.  Go back to school right now and get his teaching certificate - most districts would snap up a male  - and senior male all the better although I hardly consider 50 to be senior.  He would be in demand especially at the junior high and high school level and especially in math and science but I suspect any  speciality would do.  Substitute teaching is a suggestion but not as good as getting a teaching certificate.  Some districts do have a stepping stone type of program or an accellerated program to get your certificate from another field if you have a bachelor's degree already.  It may take one year or less to get a teaching certificate.

3.  If he likes kids and thinks he would like teaching this could be a new lease on life.

4.  Get a masters degree in renewable energy resources - there should be a lot of jobs opening up there - I have a friend's husband who was unemployed for almost three years but who finally landed a job - and he is now  just two classes away from an MBA in renewable energy resources which he started during his period of unemployment.  While an almost three year search sounds dreadful,  he just landed  a job in solar energy sales management.  His prior area of expertise had been managing computer chip salespeople.  

  My most important suggestion - take action now for retraining.  Best of luck.  Janette aka "Funtime"


----------



## pjrose (May 13, 2012)

Many great ideas above.  A friend in his late 50s, very qualified in computing and banking fields, was getting unemployment.  I suggested a temp agency and soon he found himself working for one of the big medical insurance companies fixing computer issues.  After about a year of that, knowing the company was paying the temp agency a lot more than he was getting, he talked the company into hiring him directly.  (I guess the company paid something to the temp agency to deal with a non-compete clause or something like that.)  Anyway, he held that job for years, 5-8 I guess.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 13, 2012)

FWIW - it's not as difficult now to find a new job now that most companies are using defined contribution retirement plans instead of defined benefit plans.  That change took out a huge disincentive to hiring older workers.

In my world of environmental consulting, it's far easier for an experienced person to get hired than it used to be.  Fifteen to twenty years ago hardly anyone over 50 got hired unless they were able to bring with them enough work to cover their own salary plus at least two or three other people.  IOW - they weren't that interested in gray hairs as general technical staff.  At my age (62) and with my experience, I could pick up a staff engineer position if I wanted one.


----------



## Blues (May 13, 2012)

pjrose said:


> After about a year of that, knowing the company was paying the temp agency a lot more than he was getting, he talked the company into hiring him directly.  (I guess the company paid something to the temp agency to deal with a non-compete clause or something like that.)



Many (most?) temp agencies also have a recruiting business for permanent hires.  And if they have both, they generally have a plan called temp-to-hire, or temp-to-perm.  The contract that the employer signs with the agency to hire the temp generally has a clause that says that if they want to hire the person permanently, here are our fees, usually with a sliding scale.  IOW, the more the employer has already paid in temp fees, the less they'll have to pay in recruiting fees for the permanent hire.  Your hubby's company probably exercised that clause, possibly after renegotiating the fee schedule.

HTH,
Bob
(DW & I used to own a minority interest in a temp agency.)


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2012)

Last week, some colleagues and I discussed another's layoff & new job w-us.
I said, "They did him a favor. It shows that when one door closes, another opens."

A cynic replied, "Yes... To the 10th level of hell." -- _referring to our jobs_.

I guess the message is, don't be too proud to take something that may not be ideal.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> ... don't be too proud to take something that may not be ideal.



My definition of WORK is - something you won't do without being paid.


----------



## iloveflorida (May 13, 2012)

*Another idea...*

Over the years I've attended quite a few Fred Pryor and Career Track training sessions and I think they are always looking for independent training contractors.  Ellen, your husband's professional background sounds like it would definitely lend itself to this.  It would involve a lot of travel and some sales but it might be an option, at least for awhile.  Their website is www.pryor.com.  Good luck to you both!


----------



## Patri (May 13, 2012)

I don't think teaching or subbing is that viable. Many schools have a sub list thisssssssssssssssssss long. They are cutting teaching staff as certain academic programs are phased out and class sizes are increased, great qualified teachers never get hired fulltime because they are such good subs, kids out of college are on the list, as are those without a teaching degree, so chances of regular work are NOT good unless your specialty is math or science, and then just maybe. And no one should be a teacher unless that is their passion.

Something good will happen soon for your DH. I just know it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2012)

Ellen,

If he hasn't already - have him check out www.usajobs.gov


Good Luck

Richard


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2012)

Patri said:


> I don't think teaching or subbing is that viable. Many schools have a sub list thisssssssssssssssssss long. They are cutting teaching staff as certain academic programs are phased out and class sizes are increased, great qualified teachers never get hired fulltime because they are such good subs, kids out of college are on the list, as are those without a teaching degree, so chances of regular work are NOT good unless your specialty is math or science, and then just maybe. And no one should be a teacher unless that is their passion.
> 
> Something good will happen soon for your DH. I just know it.



I don't know about other states, but this isn't true in CA - my district runs short of subs every day.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 14, 2012)

Dear Zac495:

I am very sorry to hear about your recent misfortunes.  Bad things do happen to good people.  It is very easy to become discouraged.  Be strong, Be strong, and let us strengthen each other.  G-d bless you and your family.


----------



## Zac495 (May 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

I started reading these responses (still didn't mention it was on tug personally) and he just said he can't handle anything - he has to do this and that today. He's so depressed.

Thanks for the websites - we are going to try that. We are also going to try to find out if he can substitute. He actually has his BA in education, but has never taught school - so we'll find out if he can sub.

I like the idea of him going after a teaching job.

He's depressed, but your messages are making me feel more optimistic which will (I hope ) rub off on him. You guys are the best.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 14, 2012)

Ellen,
Has he filed for a reduction on this child support payments? In my state, the ONLY income to calculate that is the father's - not the new wife's income. 

Sorry, if that seems mean -- but if he has very limited money, then he can give it all (plus your money) to the ex-wife. The retroactive date (in my state) to recalculate is the DATE OF FILING. That is something HE (and you) MUST DO today.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know about other states, but this isn't true in CA - my district runs short of subs every day.



Our district has a list a mile long, most recent grads(1-3 yrs out of school) or retired teachers, so if you don't have the certification the only time you are possibly called is during "testing" days where they need to take care of all the kids on IEP's with accomodations.

We are in one of the top districts in our area, so every unemployed/underemployed teacher is on our call list.


----------



## northwoodsgal (May 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your husband's job loss.  It's not fun and not knowing when it will end is a stress in of itself.   

In early 2010 my husband lost his Public Relations job as part of a company wide downsizing.  He was 53 at the time and the main supporter of our family.  I work part-time and with no benefits, so our health insurance was through him.

It took awhile but he did find a position that is equal, if not slightly better, than what he had before. Here's what I believe helped him land it:

1.)  He took full advantage of the out-placement training that was offered.  He went through all of the sessions and followed their advice. 

2.)  He created a profile on Linked-in and noted that he was looking for a position.  This did not eventually land him his job, but he certainly had friends and co-workers keeping him posted on potential jobs.

3.)  He stayed connected with close co-workers and didn't shy away from the company.  His attitude was "it's business" and tried not to take it personally or show resentment against the company.  That, in turn, made it comfortable for former co-workers to stay connected.

4.).  He made looking for a job a full-time job.  He did get a severance package so there was a little time to comfortably look for another position (though it did run out before he found his next position).  People assume that if you're laid off you have plenty of time for other activities.  That's not the case!

5.)  He did NOT have one resume with was "one size fits all."  Most were tweaked for the particular job he was applying for.

6.) He did not limit his geographic area.  We decided we could be a family regardless of what area of the country we lived in.  Ironically, he ended up taking a job in our same town.  We thank the Lord for that every day.

7.)  He did take a short-term position in his area to help out financially but by then he had completed the initial learning curve and could apply for other jobs fairly quickly. 

8.)  He made sure he had good references.

Have you heard the saying that it will take one month of looking for employment for every $10,000 of salary that was earned?  It's, of course, not a hard and fast rule but it does make sense.  Since your husband was in a professional position, it will just take longer to find something else.  And it will often take the company longer to fill those spots (the higher ups have busier schedules and are less time for interviewing).  

I wish you both well during this stressful time.  It's not fun to go through but there is a light at the end of tunnel.


----------



## normab (May 14, 2012)

Ellen,

I wish you and your husband fortitude to get through this.  My DH also has been downsized more than once in the past 10 years, so I know the emotions associated with this.  Fortunately I have a steady job and we have manageable bills, so we can budget around these layoffs, we just cut back on non essentials and even our timesharing gets more drivable and less flyable to save on costs.  

My DH is in his late fifties, and so the  age discrimination makes it even tougher.  I can tell you that currently he has been out of work for 6 months, and is widening his search to out of state jobs.  This is not our first choice, but it may work for us for a year or two if he can get a good job.

My strategy on the home front is to ask him to do more household stuff so he doesn't get frustrated with too much down-time.  He grocery shops, helps prep meals, does fixer-up projects and our entire house has been painted inside by him during these layoffs.  He also is  online every day applying to jobs, but this current job market is tough in NYC and northern NJ.

Be strong! This will pass and something will come along.

Norma


----------



## K&PFitz (May 14, 2012)

Ellen, best wishes to you and your husband.  I'm a 55 year old guy, and I've had to look for a new job twice in the last 4 years.  It's getting to be normal for guys in their 50s to be jobhunting.   

Getting on the sub list for a few school districts is certainly a good temporary option, but, since your husband's expertise is in a very specialized field, HR, I would not close the door to starting a consulting company.  So many small businesses cannot afford to hire a full time HR person, but cannot slog through the regulations, or keep abreast with the best practices without an experts help.  

I feel sorry for both of you.  It's really a kick in the gut to be out of work at our age.  We define ourselves so much by what we do for a living that it becomes humiliating to be out of work.


----------



## Zac495 (May 14, 2012)

Linda, we are finished with child support – his kids are in college. Good thought though! We did demand that she allow us to deduct the younger one (the older one is independent now) since he had no health insurance and the only way I could cover him was for him to be my dependent. She tried refusing saying she needed the deduction, can you imagine? I asked him what mattered most  -her kid or herself. It took her a couple weeks, but we have him covered now and under my insurance (health, car, phone, etc.) The hit for the poor kid is that he has to file his FASFAS (is that right – you know – for college aide) with our income last year which means he’ll have to take a bigger loan. But that’s life. We certainly can’t pay for his college (they saved very little for the kids and I have helped as much as I can) 

We checked into subbing – you need a PA certificate it seems (his cert was in Ohio 30 years ago).

Northwoodsgal – your list is very helpful – he’s actually tried a lot of them. I haven’t heard the 10K but it makes sense. 

Norma- my job as a teacher is here  so we can’t leave. At worst he might need to take a job and live elsewhere and visit on weekends – hope it doesn’t come to that.

K&PFitz, So true that it's humiliating to him. I feel for him. I did talk to him about starting a business, but he said the capital he’d need is outrageous and we have 2 kids in college and 2 to go – he said the economy is too bad. He wouldn’t know where to start…


----------



## ace2000 (May 14, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> I did talk to him about starting a business, but he said the capital he’d need is outrageous and we have 2 kids in college and 2 to go – he said the economy is too bad. He wouldn’t know where to start…


 
I was thinking a franchise or something... for me, I'd have to take out retirement to make it work, otherwise it would be outrageous for me too.  Travel to a different region and see what works.  Around here, they have these yogurt places with the toppings that you pay by the ounce.  They have these things all over now.

Very risky, but might be worth the risk if nothing else.  And not suggesting anything specifically... there's got to be successful franchises in other regions that haven't made it your direction yet.


----------



## K&PFitz (May 14, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> He wouldn’t know where to start…




A university near us has a small business incubator supported by the SBA. You might be able to start with the SBA and find one nearby.  Here's a link to ours so you can see what they offer:
http://www.siue.edu/business/sbdc/


----------



## stmartinfan (May 14, 2012)

Any outplacement services he can get, or similar networking groups that focus on how to use connections to find a job would be a great place to focus energy.  

Because HR people work with the "official process" of hiring that involves posting or advertising jobs, submitting applications, and then selecting a few people to interview, they may forgot that lots of jobs seekers NEVER get a job that way.  They get it by mining all their connections, and really working to find jobs that may not even officially exist yet.  

When I was laid off, I received several months of support from one of the placement firms. It was an excellent process of finetuning what I wanted, how to describe it to others, and how to spread that word that I was available.  Their statistics showed overwhelmingly that the path to a new job was about marketing yourself/  Ironically, I did actually end up applying for a posted job and getting hired - but only because I moved to a part time slot in a nonprofit that happened to need a unique combo of skills I had.  If I'd wanted to stay in PR management, I know the networking approach would have been the only thing that worked.


----------



## Jestjoan (May 14, 2012)

*check out*

www.indeed.com   It is an aggregator site.


----------



## lll1929 (May 14, 2012)

I went through a layoff in 2009 and am a single mother of 2 kids.  

If there are any networking groups in your area, he should attend their meetings. 

I finally recieved a job offer in the area of IT 11 months after my layoff and it was through a friend I had worked with in my previous job.

I believe NETWORKING is the key.

Good luck and  don't give up hope.


----------



## NWL (May 15, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Ellen,
> 
> If he hasn't already - have him check out www.usajobs.gov
> 
> ...



Excellent recommendation.  Many federal government HR jobs on the site.  My sister (55 years old) got one in September with NSA.  It took 1 year for her to get the interview (the Feds are painfully slow!), but it was worth the wait.

Best of luck!


----------



## funtime (May 15, 2012)

I am against starting a business.  I started a bookstore back in 2002 and it lasted for three years and was a lot of fun.   Unfortunately, it also sucked 100,000 out of my pocket before I had to shut it down.  I was always waiting for it to "turn the corner" which most folks do with a new business.  It is a brutal business environment and most new businesses fail.  I would not go that route.  Funtime


----------



## ace2000 (May 15, 2012)

funtime said:


> I am against starting a business.  I started a bookstore back in 2002 and it lasted for three years and was a lot of fun.   Unfortunately, it also sucked 100,000 out of my pocket before I had to shut it down.  I was always waiting for it to "turn the corner" which most folks do with a new business.  It is a brutal business environment and most new businesses fail.  I would not go that route.  Funtime


 
Yes, there are definitely risks involved.  Everyone has to weigh it all out.  Some have to choose between taking a lower paying job with lower status or go that direction.  There are no other alternatives.

If I would go down the starting a business path, I'd go for a proven franchise.


----------



## Zac495 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks again for all the ideas. You have perked me up and I've been able to be more supportive. I'll update you!


----------



## bjones9942 (May 15, 2012)

Ellen - I was laid off almost two years ago.  My first step was to enroll in worker retraining and return to college to get my accounting degree.  Made sure to keep my grades up and joined Phi Theta Kappa as well.  Took the 'how to write a resume' class during my last quarter even though I know how to write a resume.  Turns out there are some interesting new ideas as far as resumes/selling yourself.  First, I created an online portfolio (you can take a look at: my portfolio here).  I was told to keep my experience to a general '10 years' just to avoid the age give-a-way by listing my 30+ years experience   I also put a 'QR' code on the back of my business card that allowed people to scan it with their smart phones and see my portfolio.

I also created a LinkedIn account, which was a good exercise in organization alone.  

Then I set aside time daily to apply for every stinking job I was qualified for that I saw on CraigsList.  Made a generic cover letter and customized it for each application I submitted.

Two weeks of applying and I got my first interview.  Made sure I gave a full color printed copy of my portfolio to my interviewer.  Started work the next week.

Is it what I was making at my previous job?  No.  But it's not that much less, and the job is MUCH simpler.  Plus, they're providing a bus pass so I have zero transportation costs (helps make up the wage difference).

My only gripe is that I have to wear a suit - all my other jobs have been casual 

So, tell your husband to enjoy the extra time he has while in-between jobs, but to apply for every darned job he can find!  Never worked for a construction company before?  Apply!  Never worked for a multi-national company before?  Apply!  Apply, apply, apply!!!!

Good luck!  Learn to enjoy (and make the best of) the detours life throws at you!


----------



## ace2000 (May 15, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> Ellen - I was laid off almost two years ago. My first step was to enroll in worker retraining and return to college to get my accounting degree. Made sure to keep my grades up and joined Phi Theta Kappa as well. Took the 'how to write a resume' class during my last quarter even though I know how to write a resume. Turns out there are some interesting new ideas as far as resumes/selling yourself. First, I created an online portfolio (you can take a look at: my portfolio here). I was told to keep my experience to a general '10 years' just to avoid the age give-a-way by listing my 30+ years experience  I also put a 'QR' code on the back of my business card that allowed people to scan it with their smart phones and see my portfolio.
> 
> I also created a LinkedIn account, which was a good exercise in organization alone.
> 
> ...


 

Wow!  That's the way to do it, Brett!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> I also put a 'QR' code on the back of my business card that allowed people to scan it with their smart phones and see my portfolio...



BJ,

The 'QR' code on the back of your business card is a great idea!!  I wouldn't have thought of that.  Thanks for sharing.

I'm sure you're happy to be employed again.


Richard


----------



## ace2000 (May 16, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> Ellen - I was laid off almost two years ago. My first step was to enroll in worker retraining and return to college to get my accounting degree. Made sure to keep my grades up and joined Phi Theta Kappa as well. Took the 'how to write a resume' class during my last quarter even though I know how to write a resume. Turns out there are some interesting new ideas as far as resumes/selling yourself. First, I created an online portfolio (you can take a look at: my portfolio here). I was told to keep my experience to a general '10 years' just to avoid the age give-a-way by listing my 30+ years experience  I also put a 'QR' code on the back of my business card that allowed people to scan it with their smart phones and see my portfolio.
> 
> I also created a LinkedIn account, which was a good exercise in organization alone.
> 
> ...


 
Had to give you kudos one more time...  it's no wonder you got a job within 2 weeks.  I've seen tons of resumes, and I've never seen anyone do what I just saw there.  Super impressive!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 16, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> First, I created an online portfolio (you can take a look at: my portfolio here).  I was told to keep my experience to a general '10 years' just to avoid the age give-a-way by listing my 30+ years experience   I also put a 'QR' code on the back of my business card that allowed people to scan it with their smart phones and see my portfolio.



First off, so you don't think i'm bashing, that portfolio looks great! And your advice to add a link, in the form of a QR code on business cards is a great idea!

General Skills

Can remove jams from most copiers
This gave me a little laugh!  I know A LOT of people at my company who don't seem to have this 'general skill' but i never would have thought to add it to a resume!


----------



## bjones9942 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the nice words!  My main focus was trying to go a little above and beyond, but not so much that it would just appear novel.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 16, 2012)

I think your online portfolio is excellent, easy to navigate, content is concise, shows the professional you and the 'human' you.  Great job!


----------



## carl2591 (May 16, 2012)

funtime said:


> I am against starting a business.  I started a bookstore back in 2002 and it lasted for three years and was a lot of fun.   Unfortunately, it also sucked 100,000 out of my pocket before I had to shut it down.  I was always waiting for it to "turn the corner" which most folks do with a new business.  It is a brutal business environment and most new businesses fail.  I would not go that route.  Funtime



I second that.. if,,, he had been doing stuff on the side for a while the start up cost are much less, plus you have a bit of income to use for ramping up.. 

starting something in a time of NEED is a path to bankruptcy, or worse.


----------



## Zac495 (May 17, 2012)

He was offered a job at a furniture store for 8.25 an hour. He will have to say yes if nothing else comes through in a couple days. What a blow after such a good income, pension, 401K...

But he has a big interview today so would everyone cross their fingers and toes as you read this right now? THANKS!!!


----------



## Patri (May 17, 2012)

Hope the big job comes through, but otherwise take the store position. He will be in the public, and the social atmosphere alone will do him good. He can continue his job search. This will have a happy ending.


----------



## Tia (May 17, 2012)

Friend of ours was working the last 2 years in the fracking gas fields as no local jobs drafting. He had just changed to a local job driving/delivering and two days later got a drafting job as things are picking up for the engineering firm who hired him. Someone he used to work for referred him .


----------



## bjones9942 (May 27, 2012)

Any new news on the job hunt?


----------



## flexible (Jun 11, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Has he considered substitute teaching?  I don't know about your state, but in CA you only have to have a BA to substitute - not a teaching credential.  It could be a good interim career for him and it pays a lot more than most temp jobs.  If he has math or science skills, he could be quite popular, because it's hard to find Subs who have the background to teach those classes.



Denise,

RE: http://www.teacher-world.com/statespages/California.html

I have a MBA & took a test (does CBAST or similar sound right) in the 1980s in Southern California. When I worked for an airline in the 1980s I often responded to requests for substitute teachers at the high school I graduated from in Florida. It was great fun for me, the teachers requested me frequently, and I many of the students were happy.

I have never taught in California since I had full time consulting jobs after I met the requirements of that test.

We are not in the USA that much except maybe April-October. Do you think a school might be interested in hiring me around here? I only know some of the schools I am considering donating stuff too. But it might be tacky to ask them during the process of obtaining the paperwork for tax deductions. There are  other schools closer.

I am 55 and have not worked a 'job' since 2000 and hopefully will never actually need to find a job for financial reasons again.

Any thoughts would be appreciated since if I recall correctly you are employed by a school system.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 12, 2012)

He got a job - today it became official!!! It's a contract job so not exactly what he's looking for - but it's a job! 1/2 the pay of his old job and no benefits and no retirement, but still....

THANKS ALL!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 12, 2012)

Great news Ellen.  It's always easier to find a job when you have a job!  I hope he likes this one.


----------



## CarolF (Jun 12, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> He got a job - today it became official!!! It's a contract job so not exactly what he's looking for - but it's a job! 1/2 the pay of his old job and no benefits and no retirement, but still....
> 
> THANKS ALL!


That's great news.  You can't put a price on the benefit of good mental health


----------

